# will it work??



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

the lights=glo t5 ho 36" 2X39 Watts
(49 gallon tank.)

liverock is about 9-11 inches from the surface.

will corals live in these conditions???
which ones?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

fishhafner13 said:


> the lights=glo t5 ho 36" 2X39 Watts
> (49 gallon tank.)
> 
> liverock is about 9-11 inches from the surface.
> ...


Softies & LPS towrds the top.


----------

